# Grandmother doll



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

http://www.melodiesplus.com/Christmas/grandmotherdoll.html


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, although I would use different colors


----------



## ladykat55 (Mar 23, 2011)

What a darling doll. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Cute


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm planning to make this at some point.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Such a sweet doll. Would love to make one. Thanks for the link.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I made that doll!!


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

That's a great sites. I love the pattern and can imagine working on it. Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link. There are lots of good patterns on this site.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

lildeb2 said:


> I made that doll!!


Oh, was it easy, intermediate?


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Did you see all the patterns at the bottom of the page? I have certainly saved that one. Thanks so much for the link and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

nice doll, thank you


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you for the link. This would be fun to make.


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

after glancing over the pattern, I came upon this line under the hair section, "With seam at center front and cast-on sts 1/2 inch above neck, pin hair section in place as shown in the photograph on page 73 and sew." any chance some one could find it ? Jus' askin'. love this pattern though.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So cute, thanks for the link.


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

made this doll. she's guarding my landing upstairs.


----------



## Betteboop (Aug 14, 2011)

Do you have a picture of the GRANDMOTHER DOLL? Would appreciate it.
Thanks
Bettye


----------



## vdavis (Mar 17, 2014)

There are links to the pictures at the top of the page under the title.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Is there a picture available for this doll?


----------



## Betteboop (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks.
bettye


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Soprano Knitter said:


> http://www.melodiesplus.com/Christmas/grandmotherdoll.html


I knitted three of these if you go under search and put in grandmother doll by jonibee you can see them.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Soprano Knitter said:


> http://www.melodiesplus.com/Christmas/grandmotherdoll.html


The great grandaughters loved them as well as a friends grandaughter who was so happy to receive one. Fun to make.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

vdavis said:


> There are links to the pictures at the top of the page under the title.


Found it. Thanks.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/11/19/1353370099367-gm_doll.jpg


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Gramma LaDow said:


> after glancing over the pattern, I came upon this line under the hair section, "With seam at center front and cast-on sts 1/2 inch above neck, pin hair section in place as shown in the photograph on page 73 and sew." any chance some one could find it ? Jus' askin'. love this pattern though.


If you check at the top of the pattern page you will see is tell you can see picture "here" twice. Hope this helps.

Didn't notice this had already been answered.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Lovely vintage type doll.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

cute


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love it! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the site!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou.


----------

